# δεν.



## Colt Talbot

Does this mean then in English?
Please help me, thank you.

    (ΚΧΡΙΣΤΟ if you are reading this it's  Ιβαν)


----------



## Clara_

Δεν as far as I know is the form of the negation.


----------



## orthophron

The particle "δεν" corresponds to "not".


----------



## Colt Talbot

Thank you very much, I know it seems basic to you, but I've just started to learn Greek. THANK YOU


----------



## Akritas

I would like to add that 'δεν' is used as a form of negation with verbs only. For example είμαι = I am, δεν είμαι = I am not.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Akritas said:


> I would like to add that 'δεν' is used as a form of negation with verbs only. For example είμαι = I am, δεν είμαι = I am not.


 What other words of negation do exist in Greek? When are they used?
(I know the general negation word: *οχι = No,* and the word meaning *don't =μι/μιν*).


----------



## Δημήτρης

*Δεν* is the negator for the indicative mood and *μη(ν)* is for subjunctive-like sentences.
Μη can be used with adjectives to show a state halfway to the total absence of the property indicated (which would be shown with α-) eg συνηθισμένος (the usual), μη(-)συνηθισμένος (the not usual), ασυνήθιστος (the unusual).


----------



## Colt Talbot

Thanks very much every one.


----------

